# michigan trip pics



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

well the trip this year was really great.i ended up with a little over 4 one gallon bags full of shrooms,we stayed in a great rental and ate like kings.
several years ago i marked a spot on my gps where i found alot of white shrooms and this year on 2 different days i took alot of shrooms off of it.i also hiked further into the wood into some areas i had never been before and it paid off pretty well.we rented a cabin this year and it was really nice being able to come back at the end of the day and showering up.the weather made sleeping indoors pretty nice too.one night there were snow flurries!
overall a great trip and i can't wait for next year.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice...Makes me hungry.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Hey Jeff where did you stay at?


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

chess,it was right beside of boyne mtn. ski resort.not sure what the company name is that has the rentals,one of the other guys found the place and set up the rental days.he went ahead and got it for the same week next year too.i must be getting old myself because it way really nice staying indoors!


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Thanks Jeff I have got to get my boy up there so he can see some real shrooms.lol You going to be working the fish fry at the firehouse?


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

jeffmo said:


> chess,it was right beside of boyne mtn.



Hmmm, this mountain must be neighboring Brokeback Mountain!   

Looks like some mighty fine eating jeffmo!


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

chess,i doubt that i'll be there.
i sent you a pm but when i clicked on send i had to log in again so i'm not sure if it went through or not.let me know.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Didn't get her buddy. I was going to swing by and give you a howdy.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Darwin said:


> Hmmm, this mountain must be neighboring Brokeback Mountain!


Not the kind of Dog P***** shroom I am looking for!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow nice find man! What is the picture 3rd down showing, aside from morels? Is that a cut morel from the day before or what?


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

fishman,are you meaning the pic above the sink full of shrooms?,if so i took that pic because i had never found a toadstool type shroom growing in the middle of a group of morels before.just kid of different i guess.
chess,i'll send another pm.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Nice job Jeff, looks great. Did you get to do any fishing while you were there?


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

those are some of the best morel pics ive ever seen.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

twister,i didn't get to take any gear with me.we were limited on space in my brothers ranger.they didn't lie though,we were right beside the boyne river.it didn't look like a very good stretch of water and the owner even said that they don't catch much in that area.very clear water though!


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Hey Jeff is that cabin close to the dam? I remember a cabin that was pretty close to the dam and there were lots of steelhead in that streach, it was about 15 years ago though.


----------

